# Festival 8



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

So who is going to Phish's Festival 8 in SoCal over halloween weekend.

Ill be there with my crew. Cant wait for it. Hopefully its a better success than Coventry was!

so any phish fans on RIU?


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 23, 2009)

i wish i could go, im on the east coast though, sad


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

Im on the east coast as well. I used to live in cali so any change i can to get my ass back out there I jump on it. Ill be in Seattle five days before the fest so i figured what the hell might as well


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 23, 2009)

ive only been to cali a few times, and its always been on business, never got to enjoy monterey like ive always wanted to, im going to someday soon, gotta get shit in order first though, wanna do it the right way


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> ive only been to cali a few times, and its always been on business, never got to enjoy monterey like ive always wanted to, im going to someday soon, gotta get shit in order first though, wanna do it the right way



I hear that bro. if your gonna travel do it right. 

Did you make it out to any of the summer tour shows?


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 23, 2009)

yea i was there all 3 days at hampton, cpl nj shows


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice. i didnt make it to the hampton shows. i did fenway, jones beach and great woods. they were fun but nothing like the old days


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 24, 2009)

never will be again. i will always miss it, maybe someday u never know


----------



## Johnboh (Sep 24, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> never will be again. i will always miss it, maybe someday u never know



im hoping for another festival in limestone! now those were badass!

When I think of phish fests that what i think of!


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

They streamed the shows live on nugs.net. I listened to the last set on Halloween and it sounded fucking sick. Trey is the best guitar player since Hendrix. Yea, I said it.


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JvCQlns5Qcg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JvCQlns5Qcg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]



This new tune rips ..


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 7, 2009)

Cloud City said:


> They streamed the shows live on nugs.net. I listened to the last set on Halloween and it sounded fucking sick. Trey is the best guitar player since Hendrix. Yea, I said it.



It was an amazing show thats for sure. I would of picked a different album to cover though. They are good at doing the stones, but its time to bury lovin cup!


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah that's what I've heard, I missed that set but tuned in just in time to catch that last set of the evening on livephish and loved it. I just hope these guys keep playing more shows and progressing their music.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 7, 2009)

As long as Trey can keep his head above water and away from the pharmies they will keep playing!!! Fall tour shows start in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

Hell yeah!!!! Trey should probably stick to the dank herb. I'm so happy to see these guys are playing again.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 7, 2009)

I couldnt agree more bro. its good to see the boys are back at it again!


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 7, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCETuKa1UYc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oCETuKa1UYc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> [/youtube]




lol.


----------



## Johnboh (Nov 8, 2009)

Some people are just so bored. haha i believe those are old videos taken from the IT video


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

I LMAO @ that guys "Trey face"!!! lol.


----------



## dfhrace (Nov 8, 2009)

im listening to YEM from festival 8 now....wow freeking good i hope they do another one up in NY so i can go


----------



## Cloud City (Nov 8, 2009)

dfhrace said:


> im listening to
> YEM from festival 8 now....wow freeking good i hope they do another one up in NY so i can go





Fuck yeah I heard that YEM when it was streaming on livephish on Haloween and its dank. That entire set was a good solid hour and a half of nonstop playing.


----------

